# Crossing tail types



## Animal Lover37 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys! Alright so i have a few questions the first is basically what happens when i mix two tail types. For example i have a crowntail female and a double tail male what would their spawn turn out to look like? Or would it be better if i breed my DT to HM female that complemented his colors?

Also what would happen if i bred a kind betta to a regular sized female? Would i still get some king bettas from the spawn or would they be stunted.

Thanks in advance for the help and advice


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

When mixing tail types, you need to be careful... The wrong combo could produce I sellable fry, but the right one could improve form, etc. 

I would much rather a DTxHM cross than a DTxCT cross, just because the crowntail gene can create messy fins down the line. Crossing a DT with a HM could improve the dorsals of a single tail fish, however. 

Breeding a king to a regular female might get you some larger than average fish but they probably won't be as large as a king. They would just be smaller, not stunted.


----------



## Animal Lover37 (Sep 14, 2012)

oh ok i will definitely look into a HM female for my DT. What would be good to put with my CT female. i had heard the half sun bettas are nice but require a lot of focused breeding (cant think of an other way to put it lol) i do have other CT males but if i can improve form with an other type that would be great or would that just depend on the bettas i own?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What type is your dt? Like is it a HMDT, VTDT, etc... 

For the crowntail, your best option is to breed it with another crowntail... Producing nice crowntail crosses is difficult and often leaves you with a lot of messy fins.


----------



## Animal Lover37 (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh ok I do have othe Ct males I can breed her too it was just a question so that I may know for the future thanks  

Now as for my double tail im not really sure what rype he is I want to say halfmoon but his dorsal fin seems too pointed to me. How can I put pictures on here?


----------



## Animal Lover37 (Sep 14, 2012)

If anything I added his pic to my profile. Hes the all black one (possibly chocolate) called Tyrone. No I didnt name him that was my BFs doing lol


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

When you hit the Reply button, scroll to the "Additional Options" field and hit "Manage Attachments" from there, click on the button that lets you select a file from your computer.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, he's not a VTDT but he doesn't look like an HMDT either. I would need a flaring shot to tell for sure, but to be honest he doesn't look like a good candidate for breeding...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Read the stickies about form breeding. Ask further if you're not clear.

I agree with matt, breeding a CT to any tail type will produce messy fins for generations. If you pair the right siblings, you might get decent CT in F3-F4. But sometimes crossing must be done to improve form.


----------



## Animal Lover37 (Sep 14, 2012)

Alright thanks guys!!  I will definitely look into those stickies. The more research the better and as for him being worth breeding well ive only had him for a few days so im still waiting to see how he turns out. I know bettas colors change drastically when brought home and taken care of and their fins become beautiful so hes still a wait and see baby if hes not breeding stock then hell just be a spoiled betta


----------

